
NASA to Launch Its Next Mars Lander, InSight, Tomorrow - coryfklein
http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/nasa-hopes-to-launch-its-next-big-mars-lander-insight-tomorrow
======
coryfklein
You can watch it online here [1]

[1]
[https://mars.nasa.gov/insight/mission/timeline/launch/watch-...](https://mars.nasa.gov/insight/mission/timeline/launch/watch-
online/)

